
China says experimental spaceship operating normally - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-china-experimental-spaceship.html
======
garmaine
The one that burned up on re-entry...?

> China is working on a permanent orbiting station after being excluded from
> the International Space Station, largely because of U.S. objections.

This is such bullshit Chinese propaganda. I worked at NASA when China joined
the human-spaceflight club. They never asked to join the ISS program. We
inquired, unofficially, what sort of participation they might want to have if
the ISS treaty were renegotiated. They blew it off.

------
erwinh
Check out the previously tracked position on the capsule, rocket booster and
inflatable test module here: [https://space-
search.io/?search=cospar%2020027](https://space-
search.io/?search=cospar%2020027)

